# Taurus PT111 G2



## Kong Soo Do (Jul 7, 2016)

I've recently purchased two of the G2's.  I was looking for a good CCW gun for my wife and also something smaller than my off duty Glock 19 for when I needed to carry differently (IWB vs. OWB).  I have had Glock 26's before and liked them quite a bit so that was my first thought.  I discounted the Glock 43 personally as I wished to have a higher capacity firearm.  But then I started looking at the PT111 G2.  I read on it extensively as well as video reviews.  I posted on it in other forums for input.  I was pleasantly surprised at the reviews and comments. 

Taurus as a company has had QC issues over the years.  I've been fortunate in that out of 14 Taurus firearms owned only one had an issue (fairly minor but annoying).  However, they've recently changed hands a year or so ago and have brought in some industry experts to address QC issues and apparently have been doing a good job of it.  The PT111 G2 seems to be one of their 'flagship' models at the moment and a lot has gone into it's development.

Written review:

Taurus PT-111 Millennium G2 Review

This thread has written and video reviews:

Taurus PT111 G2

Talking with various folks that have the PT111 G2 everyone that has one/shot one loves it.  One poster has over 5K rounds through one so far and has stated they've been running it hard on purpose to try to make it hiccup but so far it hasn't.  

I've run several hundred rounds through each of my G2's so far, no hiccups.  I've used both FMJ and JHP.  I've had ten different users firing them.  Everyone really liked them.  I chose this over the Glock 26 for a couple of reasons, even though I really like the Glock 26.  First, it offers two more rounds (12 rather than 10) and secondly, I was able to purchase two G2's for less than the price of one G26.  I paid $250 for my wife's (new) and $200 for mine (used with 100 rounds shot through it).  So $450 for two quality firearms, to me, is a very good deal.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 7, 2016)

I've bought three of the PT111 G2, and like you they've been perfectly reliable. And you can't beat the bang for the buck (see what I did there?).
Now, I do not personally carry one (although I did, for a fairly brief time) simply because I prefer not to have a thumb safety on a carry gun (other than SA only guns, like the 1911).
When I need small, I go with the G26. The capacity difference is a non-issue. I have 3 round magazine extensions on my G26 mags. So 13 rather than 12... Adding the extension also means that the dimensions of the G26 are essentially identical to those of the PT111. But with one more round. And more options for personalizing your weapon. My Glocks all have TruGlo sights and Pyramid triggers, for example.
There's no denying the price difference, though. The Glock is absolutely going to be more expensive. We have a gun shop that sells Glocks at a steep discount to LEOs. I have a couple LEOs in the immediate family. Even so, a Glock will run $400-$450.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 25, 2016)

I bought one for my boy.  He decided he was ready to go to a "real" caliber, up from the Ruger SR22.  It's been reliable and shoots well.  Trigger feels weird to me.  Personally, I like my Kel Tec P11 better (smaller for the same capacity), but the trigger is a bit longer but not as "weird" feeling.  I pay for it with greater recoil.  The Taurus has a more pleasant recoil.

The magazine follower is a bit different as well.  It's bright yellow and has a very steep cant to the first round feed.  You have to pay more attention to loading that first round in the mag.

Some people also don't like the thumb safety.  It's already got the ripoff glock trigger-in-a-trigger safety.  I'm undecided.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jul 26, 2016)

The trigger is an acquired taste, but I've actually grown to like it.  Sure, the first 80% is just take up with the last 20% being the actual fire point.  But you can reset the trigger at that 20% point which allows for very fast, accurate follow up shots with very little finger movement.  Similar to a Glock in that regard, though the Glock doesn't have that long initial pull. But even then, the long initial pull is very light.

I don't mind the manual thumb safety.  I got use to one with my very first semi-auto off duty gun which was a PT908 (over 25 years ago).  And it's an optional piece, if you don't like it you simply don't use it.  I do use it because when I carry the PT111 G2 it is in appendix carry.  That's the reason I purchased a second one.  Comfortable and quite concealed.

My wife took hers to the range last night (ladies night).  I didn't clean hers last time on purpose because I knew we were going again soon and I wanted to see how it shot dirty. Pleased to say it shot just fine.  No issues or hiccups.  Both of our PT's have had as many as 8-10 different shooters on each while we were doing our initial testing.  In all those rounds with all those shooters it never once had an issue.  That gives me enough confidence to use this as a carry gun.  And again, for $250 and $200 respectively I have two firearms that are reliable and accurate with a good capacity and a lifetime warranty.  Haven't seen a down side yet.  Well actually that's not true, I do get some flak from one gun snob in Glocktalk because it's a Taurus and he doesn't like Taurus.  But then I figure I can purchase 4-5 PT111 G2's for the price of one of his guns and they don't really do anything (as far as a CCW firearm) that the PT doesn't do just as well.  Personally, I'd rather have several of something that just one as long as they all do what they're suppose to do.


----------

